# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm địa chỉ sơn tĩnh điện ở Hà Nội

## MinhPT

Em nhờ các bác chỉ chỗ sơn tĩnh điện cho tủ to như tủ điện ạ.
Em ở HN, nên tìm chỗ gần gần để còn chở đi chở về

----------


## huyquynhbk

ở hà nội có nhiều cơ sở lắm. bác ở đâu?e chỉ chỗ cho

----------


## MinhPT

Cám ơn các bác ạ

----------

